# Is this the same dog I posted about??



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

A couple of nights ago, a dog was snatched from a lady in Springfield Mo. I made a post about this being horribly sad. I think I might have found this womans dog. What do you all think? 

This is pics she posted of her pet:



















These are photos taken by that horrible AC that everyone hates!



















She described him as 


> Quote:The dog has a spiked training collar on with tags, he has a white head and a black vest around his body with blonde tiger stripes running throuh it,and also a white belly and white tipped tail he is neutered and is about 45-50 lbs,he is mixed with terrier so his ears stick straight up like a dingo


Well??? Is it possible its the same dog? I called her to let her know and get out there as soon as she could to get him out.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Dorian hard to tell but hopefully it is and she will get her pup back


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

wow looks darn close! I wouldn't be surprised! Hope she gets him out asap!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks very similar. There's a good chance it is!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow - sure looks like the same dog to me! Great job - I hope she gets there quickly! Will be really anxious to hear the outcome...


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

I am so scared for this guy and owner. She has been devistated by the loss of this guy and Springfield has a huge pit bull policy that they DONT adopt out. I just hope she has done what she needed to do for him to be in compliance with the ordinance so she can get this guy out. She says he is a mix, however the AC listed him as a PB. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Sure hoping this thing has a happy ending. Looks like the dog she posted on CL.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Look at the freckles on his nose; I'd say it's the same guy!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MinnieskiLook at the freckles on his nose; I'd say it's the same guy!


I saw that. Also the dogs front left leg seems to have the same dark spot coming from the side...

and in between his eyes is a greyish splotch..it is faint in the bottom pics, but it is there.

How awesome!! If I ever lose Mandi I am coming to you


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

I am sitting her as nervous as can be. I just know in my heart that is him. I really hope so! I cant imagine how upset I would be. I left her a voice mail but havent heard back yet. I also sent an email to her in case she doesnt get the voice mail. sending possitive thoughts their way that they can get reunited again.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Keep us posted...sure looks like the same dog.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

It does look like the same dog
fingers and paws crossed it is
need a happy ending


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree that it looks like the same dog. Hopefully she is just at work and can check her messages at lunch and fingers crossed that this is soon!


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Any news? I'm antsy!! What a sweet pupper...I really hope that this is her dog and it gets saved!


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm just curious if there's been any news!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow...definitely looks like the same dog! Just to be on the safe side....can you notify the shelter as well...just so nothing happens to the dog in the meantime?


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

*ITS HIM!!*

NEWS UPDATE!!!!

ITS HERS!!!!!!!!! YAY!!

After I called yesterday she was able to get a call in to them and they did check and yup he was micro chipped with her info on it. Thanks to those that have had expierence pulling from here, I was able to pass smart information on to her to make sure she got him vetted and all the things that goes on with most dogs from here. Thank you once more for that info!

Interesting thing, she is from St. Louis and this is not the first time this dog was stolen. He was taken from her yard there and also barely survived a horrible case of parvo when he was a baby. She has been through so much with this guy! She was so excited but having some difficulty getting into AC to get him out. She just started a new job and cant ask for time off and she works at the same time they are open. She is trying to figure out how to get him out and will see if they will release him to her roommate. 

They are charging her some huge fees, however! I suggested that she take in the police report to prove that she had in fact lost this guy to theft and is trying to get him back. I sure hope they dont charge her fees. I am afraid she may not have the money to get him out if she is just starting a new job. She is supposed to call me if there is any problems and when she gets him out! I still need prayers sent till he is really safe! 

Thanks for all the help with this everyone! I appreciate it!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: ITS HIM!!*

Thats wonderful! Hopefully they will work with her in getting the dog back to her without charging her any fees. I too, would think a copy of the police report would help in waiving their fees.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

*Re: ITS HIM!!*

Glad she got him back, er, found him

Why did it take someone calling them and asking them to check for a chip instead of them checking it to begin with? Id be very PO'd


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: ITS HIM!!*

Many many shelter don't scan for microchips unfortunately. 

So glad she found him...I can't imagine they will charge her when there is proof he was stolen. Hoping all goes well!


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ITS HIM!!*



> Originally Posted By: myamomMany many shelter don't scan for microchips unfortunately.


Really?!? Is there a reason for this...no scanner, perhaps? Seems like that would be the first thing you'd do to a stray dog that just came in.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: ITS HIM!!*

yes there are many shelters that don't have scanners.









("owner" turn in's are almost never scanned)


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: ITS HIM!!*

Hoping she can get him out safely and hopefully free of charge!









Please keep us updated!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: ITS HIM!! UPDATE!!!*



> Quote:HEY I GOT MY BABY BACK HE WASNT HURT ,THAT I SEEN HE STILL LOOKED HEALTHY BUT JUST A LITTLE STARVED.HE WAS SO HAPPY TO SEE US WHEN WE WENT TO PICK HIM UP AT THE ANIMAL CONTROL THAT HE PEED ON MY ROOMMATES SHOES,HE HASNT DONE THAT SINCE HE WAS A PUPPY EVERYTIME HE WOULD GET EXCITED. THANK YOU FOR HELPING ME. THANKS AGAIN
> 
> ASHLEY


I just got this today in email! Makes me smile and feel warm and cozy inside. Going to post another post about some more lost. See my other post! Its so bad!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: ITS HIM!! UPDATE!!!*

What wonderful news!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: ITS HIM!! UPDATE!!!*

yah it is great news. sure hope this never happens again. still unsure why they took this guy and just how he escaped or if he was turned lose.


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: ITS HIM!! UPDATE!!!*

That is awesome!!









I just had a scare last week were my dogs got out of the yard, It was the worst 7 hours of my life. I am so glad these two were reunited.

Good work Dorian


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: ITS HIM!! UPDATE!!!*

Way to be a guardian angel Dorian!

I'm so glad that this had a happy ending!!!!! Thanks for the update!


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: ITS HIM!! UPDATE!!!*

That's awesome!!! YAY! I'm so glad he's home safe!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: ITS HIM!! UPDATE!!!*

Thats wonderful. Its nice to see happy endings.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: ITS HIM!! UPDATE!!!*

So glad to hear it all worked out.


----------

